# long wait.



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

it will be 7 weeks monday. thats a long time dont you think? i ordered doinkers too and wont see them or be able to try them 'til my bow comes in. the guy i ordered everything from talked to Elite a few weeks ago and Elite said they would be getting the risers any day now. so im thinking two more weeks tops. whats the longest you guys have waited for a bow?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

longest i waited was 5-6weeks for my AM35 to come back from warranty


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> it will be 7 weeks monday. thats a long time dont you think? i ordered doinkers too and wont see them or be able to try them 'til my bow comes in. the guy i ordered everything from talked to Elite a few weeks ago and Elite said they would be getting the risers any day now. so im thinking two more weeks tops. whats the longest you guys have waited for a bow?



Stop complaining! you sound like your Mom!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Get out of the youth forum! its not a place for you!!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i waited for 3 months for my hoyt UE in target coler during hunting season


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

maybe he is a youth?? lol. I cant wait to see the finish product!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks for ALWAYS taking my dads side, and i cant either


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I dont have to wait now, because I just got a new bow!!!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I think i waited maybe 3 months at most for my Omen to come form the factory to my door.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I had to wait a few weeks for mine but I've heard of people having to wait months for theirs but thats because of back-order but you should get it in a few weeks. Hand in there man, it'll be worth it!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i waited probably about 3-4 months when i got my very first target recurve


----------

